Ask HN: How can I sue a web-based company when it violates privacy? - symbolepro
======
nwrk
not a lawyer and suggest get a one

Here are torought details about Facebook case: [http://europe-v-
facebook.org/EN/Complaints/Model_Contracts/m...](http://europe-v-
facebook.org/EN/Complaints/Model_Contracts/model_contracts.html)

------
sitepodmatt
Have you found a flaw in their privacy policy like an analytics company not
mentioned or have been personally effected in some obvious shape or form? If
the first there's probably a government entity you can report them too and
they can make the final call. tl;dr - doing a McHardy (linux GPL troll) isn't
looked upon favorably by anyone.

